# Beagle 2



## Brian G Turner (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, Beagle 2 has been delayed - but the European team is still optimistic. Little story here.


----------



## Survivor (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re:Water on Mars?*

Why would they schedule the launch for 10 days before a more optimal lauch window in the first place?  Just to allow for a delay?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re:Water on Mars?*

I figure the Russians were being fussy with the booking.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2003)

*Re:Water on Mars?*

Bump for the upcoming Beagle 2 mission.


----------



## nemesis (May 27, 2003)

*Re:Water on Mars?*

Blur on Mars? Let us send David Bowie instead. Major Tom has more kudos.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 28, 2003)

*Re:Water on Mars?*

Well, the Americans are falling behind the issue:

Mars rover launch slips


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, Beagle is launched!

Europe goes to Mars

And here's something extra simply thrown in about our fascination regarding Mars:

Maybe we are the Martians

Enjoy!

And I'll keep this thread up to date with developments regarding the Beagle 2 mission.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2003)

A curious error with the Mars Express mission carrying Beagle 2:

Unexpected message delays Beagle 2 boot-up

Memory error interrupts Mars Express testing


----------

